# Whew !!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...I just gotta learn to stay down here on the 'Woodruiners Board' where I belong... 

Just a slight mis-understaning of what I thought was a humorous post...so all is well now.. Thanks for all the 'back-up'...but I just had to 'green' the lad up again. He's a good guy I think....but thanks to you guys for the rather 'violent' sympathy.:tongue: 

Think I'm gonna get me a damm Sun-Dial to tell time with...it's more my generation anyways....:rotfl:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Must have been a bad hair day.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jim you feel free to post where ever you want, maybe someday someone will BUY him a clue


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Pizn off potential customers???


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I hope you don't hate toy air planes ....lol :rybka:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Man...I just gotta learn to stay down here on the 'Woodruiners Board' where I belong...
> 
> Just a slight mis-understaning of what I thought was a humorous post...so all is well now.. Thanks for all the 'back-up'...but I just had to 'green' the lad up again. He's a good guy I think....but thanks to you guys for the rather 'violent' sympathy.:tongue:
> 
> Think I'm gonna get me a damm Sun-Dial to tell time with...it's more my generation anyways....:rotfl:


LOL...your boyz had yo back pops!  

Feel free to come back up to "Da Hood" anytimez 

That's funny you gave him some green :rotfl: :rotfl: , We was wondering how he got green again.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

That`s pretty strong talk from a guy whose life was saved by a cat.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> That`s pretty strong talk from a guy whose life was saved by a cat.


LOL, I forgot that a cat had saved my life. I guess I need to settle down


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I just had to say that. T-Rod , you have a good one, buddy.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> I hope you don't hate toy air planes ....lol :rybka:


------

Don't sweat it, Pro....I don't know the other feller..but I DO know Randall...and I shore ain't gonna get 'crossways' with him !! I might end up 'dangling' in that purty new yeller outhouse/smokehouse of his'n.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Man...I just gotta learn to stay down here on the 'Woodruiners Board' where I belong...
> 
> Just a slight mis-understaning of what I thought was a humorous post...so all is well now.. Thanks for all the 'back-up'...but I just had to 'green' the lad up again. He's a good guy I think....but thanks to you guys for the rather 'violent' sympathy.:tongue:
> 
> Think I'm gonna get me a damm Sun-Dial to tell time with...it's more my generation anyways....:rotfl:


Given him green AND the bennifit of the doubt is just like you Jim, and why we think so highly of you. It's all good.


----------

